

Tell HN:My app 'bubblegum' just hit TechCrunch - sriramk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/bubblegum-fills-a-niche-brings-instagram-esque-photo-sharing-to-windows-phone-7/

======
sriramk
Download link for WP7 (you need the Zune client) ->
<http://bit.ly/bubblegumwp7>

My wife and I worked on this together - it's been a fun day dealing with
launch and getting on TC. Still fighting launch fires :)

~~~
sriramk
And I just want to say - huge thanks to the HN community and to folks like
patio11. I got to use a lot of things which I learnt here when it came to
launching the app. Need to do a post about it when things settle down.

~~~
patio11
You're welcome. I look forward to reading that.

------
hartror
As an aside (this is the first time I have noted this) is anyone else annoyed
by Techcrunch having a "read more" link on the article page that links to
Mobilecrunch? Seems like having your cake and eating it too page view wise.
Surely just redirecting to the main article when I visit it is fine?

------
kolinko
Congratulations! Any tips that helped you get there? What advice by patio11
did you use?:)

~~~
kolinko
Oh - and one more question. How many downloads because of the article?

~~~
sriramk
Hard to tell how many downloads because of the article (since our analytics
can't reach into the Zune client) but it definitely sparked off some press.

As for advice, we picked up just great overall tips on SEO and generally
running a small startup from patio11. I also went through a ton of bookmarked
threads on things like pitching to TC which really helped

------
Charuru
Congrats!

Prediction for next year: C2W7 is the new C2C.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copy_to_China>

~~~
sriramk
Right now, we do look a bit like a mini-clone of these other photo-sharing
apps but we hope to branch out and have our own identity. I used this analogy
when talking to a reporter - it's like how Friendster, MySpace, Facebook, Bebo
are all social networks with some very common operations but they all took on
very distinct identities.

